# Spray Your Ground Points



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I wanted to share another tech tid bit , On The VW TDI Diesel , there are a few Ground point that needed to be addressed ,what would happen is that corrosion would build up on these points and cause all sorts or weird electrical issues , the fix was to clean and spray with contact protector as you would put on a battery terminal, I saw in the engine bay you could see the ground point and I treated them so no corrosion will occur , I wanted to share this tech point as its very easy to do and really can save you head aches down the road ,treat your battery terminals as well . 
This will not void any warranty , its one of those preventative things , Look at any boat, all the electrical is treated not to corrode. If any one has questions please chime in .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Any pics of these?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Even better than a spray would be to use dielectric grease because it would protect better and for way longer and you would know the entire ground is covered.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought weird electrical issues with VW's was standard equipment...


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> I thought weird electrical issues with VW's was standard equipment...


I thought only the British had the corner on weird electrical issues:tututtongue4:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mikeske said:


> I thought only the British had the corner on weird electrical issues:tututtongue4:


No, they were the kings of rotting rubber in the engine bay.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> I thought weird electrical issues with VW's was standard equipment...


*every European car. Swedes, Italians, Germans...constant electrical issues. 

British/French cars just never work period =D


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So basically you guys have never been in a Porsche or even an MG . so sad life begins when you experience the thrill of an ordinary joy ride ..

And here I thought this thread was about PM 's


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No matter what, check all the grounds you find and make sure they are tight. When replacing my Battery I found the ground wire from the battery to next to the headlight loose(both ends). Checked the rest I could see and all were tight.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> So basically you guys have never been in a Porsche or even an MG . so sad life begins when you experience the thrill of an ordinary joy ride ..
> 
> And here I thought this thread was about PM 's


Ahh as a matter of fact I owned or I should say it owned me a MG and it was a money pit even with me doing all the work on it. It was a thrill when it ran but that was rare. I was left to walking to work more often then not when I owned it.


----------

